# texas vines



## TexasGunOwner

No idea what I'm looking at and google has failed me (or I fail at google :huh.

First one some sort of blackberry vine?

#1




















#2











#3 Stuck in between #1 and #2. One leaf on tip, other leaves are right across from each other.












#4











#5


----------



## Danaus29

#1 Blackberry
#2 Garlic mustard
#3 Trumpet vine, Campsis radicans
#4 Can't help you there
#5 looks familiar, pretty sure it's a weed with little thorns and blue/black little berries, IIRC


----------



## haunted

Hello from NE Texas!
1) Dewberry. Relative of raspberries (sort of) and make excellent jelly or cobblers. Dewberries run across the ground and are a southern thing. Blackberries stand upright and have arching canes that bend back down to the ground. Blackberries will ripen sometime near July 1st.
2) Muscadine grape. Grapes grow along the stem, not in bunches. There are both male and female plants so it may not produce if it's male. Grapes are usually about the size of a nickel and ripen late August through Labor Day. They make excellent, slightly tart jelly, if you can beat the animals to the grapes.
3) Trumpet vine. Beautiful orange flowers that hummingbirds love, but vigorous and invasive. The shrub growing beside it is French mulberry or beauty bush. Has small flowers followed by huge amounts of non-edible berries, each of which contains a seed that will make another shrub. My advice is to execute it! They will take over.
4) Picture won't load.
5) Briar vine. I don't know the real name of it, but I do know they produce some of the worst thorns you'll find, capable of ripping both clothes and skin, and make rose bushes seem very pleasant to deal with. Again, I recommend execution!


----------



## TexasGunOwner

Thanks, now I have something to go on! Out at our place, this stuff is everywhere.


----------



## 1shotwade

The first 2 pix appear to be brambleberry. It stays low to the ground. The berries can get quite large. 
#3 is garlic mustard-also eatable 
The last pix is greenbrier. It also is eatable.

Wade


----------



## haunted

Here is an address for info on muscadines, which is what I think is in photo #2.

http://www.wildflower.org/plants/result.php?id_plant=VIRO3

Here are links to the plants I believe to be in photo #3.

http://www.wildflower.org/plants/result.php?id_plant=CARA2

http://uswildflowers.com/detail.php?SName=Callicarpa%20americana

I think this one may be #4. Maybe.

http://uswildflowers.com/detail.php?SName=Mikania scandens


----------



## Danaus29

Is #2 a woody vine type plant? Really hard to tell from the photo. From the view it looks like garlic mustard. But the link to the muscadine grape looks like garlic mustard with a woody viney stem. 

I've never seen dewberries before. Interesting, male and female flowers are on separate plants. So if you want berries you have to keep the plants that never produce berries.


----------



## TexasGunOwner

Danaus29 said:


> Is #2 a woody vine type plant? Really hard to tell from the photo. From the view it looks like garlic mustard. But the link to the muscadine grape looks like garlic mustard with a woody viney stem.



Yes. woody vine. After googling, I realized I should have taken a different angle shot. Leaves on both types of plant look identical.


----------



## offthegrid

I'm not seeing garlic mustard in any of these pictures. It does not have a woody stem. This is what garlic mustard looks like here in NY:










#4 might be easier to ID if you let it flower. Lots of things that grow in that general shape but hard to tell from the picture. How are the leaves arranged? Are they alternating?

#5 looks like it could be honeysuckle; some grow as a shrub and some as a vine. It doesn't look like green briar in the book I have, but a google search shows a lot of different looking vines with that name; could be different types.


----------



## 1shotwade

offthegrid said:


> I'm not seeing garlic mustard in any of these pictures. It does not have a woody stem. This is what garlic mustard looks like here in NY:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4 might be easier to ID if you let it flower. Lots of things that grow in that general shape but hard to tell from the picture. How are the leaves arranged? Are they alternating?
> 
> #5 looks like it could be honeysuckle; some grow as a shrub and some as a vine. It doesn't look like green briar in the book I have, but a google search shows a lot of different looking vines with that name; could be different types.


I have to agree about the garlic mustard. Now that I look closer it looks more like a vine. But,The last picture IS greenbrier. I eat it all the time and have for 50 years. We have lots of honeysuckle around here and it's not even close.Wish I knew about the other plants.


Wade


----------



## chickenista

#4 and #5 are the same plant, both greenbrier.
Evil to remove if you let it get much bigger.

And #2 could be Fox Grape (or wild grape) that doesn't really 'grape' at all. It just spreads and clogs with little tiny hard grapes.


----------



## swamp man

haunted said:


> Hello from NE Texas!
> 1) Dewberry. Relative of raspberries (sort of) and make excellent jelly or cobblers. Dewberries run across the ground and are a southern thing. Blackberries stand upright and have arching canes that bend back down to the ground. Blackberries will ripen sometime near July 1st.
> 2) Muscadine grape. Grapes grow along the stem, not in bunches. There are both male and female plants so it may not produce if it's male. Grapes are usually about the size of a nickel and ripen late August through Labor Day. They make excellent, slightly tart jelly, if you can beat the animals to the grapes.
> 3) Trumpet vine. Beautiful orange flowers that hummingbirds love, but vigorous and invasive. The shrub growing beside it is French mulberry or beauty bush. Has small flowers followed by huge amounts of non-edible berries, each of which contains a seed that will make another shrub. My advice is to execute it! They will take over.
> 4) Picture won't load.
> 5) Briar vine. I don't know the real name of it, but I do know they produce some of the worst thorns you'll find, capable of ripping both clothes and skin, and make rose bushes seem very pleasant to deal with. Again, I recommend execution!


 Spot on, and a good call. Four and five appear to be different species of Smilax, A.K.A. "wild potato". Dig it up, and see if it grows from a creepy, brain-like tuber. If it does, it's what I've been taught to call "Smilax". The dewberries are a blessing. If they produce well, y'all will enjoy 'em.


----------



## TexasGunOwner

It does, swamp man. The bulb/tuber thingy was bigger than my foot.

This is the first time, our third spring, I've seen the dewberries produce. Not counting last night and today, we've been pretty dry since 2010. Love the rain, just not all at once, lol.


----------



## swamp man

TexasGunOwner said:


> It does, swamp man. The bulb/tuber thingy was bigger than my foot.
> 
> This is the first time, our third spring, I've seen the dewberries produce. Not counting last night and today, we've been pretty dry since 2010. Love the rain, just not all at once, lol.


Yeah, it's smilax then, or as Chickenista said it, "greenbriar".
My dewberries always produced better after I started cutting back some of the old vines every year.


----------



## Danaus29

Garlic mustard seedlings and young plants have more rounded leaves. I have been pulling them for weeks trying to get them out before they send up that flower stalk.


----------

